
The Ontology2 Edition of DBpedia 2016-04 - PaulHoule
http://ontology2.com/the-book/dbpedia-2016-04.html
======
mark_l_watson
I use DBPedia frequently, and it is good to see an augmented and curated
commercial version. I was a little surprised to see it cost $0.99/hour -
expensive but OK for occasional use. However, I noticed that they offer a
$499/year subscription also. (Plus EC2 costs for both plans).

I have been frustrated by the DBPedia SPARQL endpoint occasionally not being
available, so running the augmented version on an EC2 would be great, cost
ignored. I have also set up my own endpoint using Virtuoso and the free
DBPedia dumps, which takes some work setting up.

~~~
dtwhitney
Has anyone run this sort of thing on BigQuery? On the surface it seems like a
cheaper option and couldn't be that hard to map SPARQL on top?

------
thinkcontext
It would be nice to include DBPedia PageRanker

[http://people.aifb.kit.edu/ath/#DBpedia_PageRank](http://people.aifb.kit.edu/ath/#DBpedia_PageRank)

